
Show HN: A bot that tweets random Google searches - atulvi
https://twitter.com/someonegoogled
======
atulvi
Source if anyone"s interested
[https://gist.github.com/avinayak/2e513eadf4ffcbcc226ca4a7b9d...](https://gist.github.com/avinayak/2e513eadf4ffcbcc226ca4a7b9d9b870#file-
someonegoogled-py)

